# Macro lense



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

My dearest


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The doggie nose made me laugh, Julien's eye made my eyes fill immediately. Words can't describe that lovely photo.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW! Great photos.
I never thought about getting that lens but now I want one too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I especially liked the third photo (of Sierra?) with the eye... beautiful brown color, and the gorgeous reflection of a tree!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Suzanne, It is so good to have you back. We will look forward to all the creative photo with your new lense.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Clearly, you are an artist....the "sierra haircut design" and your beautiful photos show such talent. Is this what you do (did) for a living?


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

What great shots with your macro lens. We have a Canon day here at the flower fields in Carlsbad Calif. once a year and we have the opportunity to try all their products.

When I downloaded the photographs at the end of the day I was just amazed and put this lens on my wish list.
Hope to see more of your photographs.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, those are nothing short of breathtaking photos. Just what I needed, another thing to add to my wish list. 

I wish I had one of those photos for a nature contest one of my groups is running. Wow!!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks  I am proud of my first trials, but I know there's still a lot to learn, especially on sharpness in depth....

Thank you, however I don't consider myself artistic, just creative and not afraid to make mistakes, but learn from them...and that I guess, does really go with being a teacher  


Yes, the first eye and first nose belong to Sierra, the ones in the second post belong to Baileys


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne~ It IS wonderful to have you back w/us! These shots are amazing! As you know, I'm "photographically challenged" and am always in awe of those of you who are able to capture such beauty (and fun ). Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The photo of the precious baby's eye is beautiful art. They're all stunning.


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Which Tamron did you get? Is it the SP AF90mm F/2.8 Di 1:1 Macro?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Obiwanhavanese said:


> Which Tamron did you get? Is it the SP AF90mm F/2.8 Di 1:1 Macro?


Yep, that's the one


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Suzanne~ It IS wonderful to have you back w/us! These shots are amazing! As you know, I'm "photographically challenged" and am always in awe of those of you who are able to capture such beauty (and fun ). Thanks for sharing these.


Thank you Leslie, I won't be back full throttle, but I'll do my best to share more often....It all depends on my state of mind on the moment.... I still live hur by hour....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Thank you Leslie, I won't be back full throttle, but I'll do my best to share more often....It all depends on my state of mind on the moment.... I still live hur by hour....


I totally understand as a fellow mom (now grandma), teacher and dog owner 

Just check in as often as you can, you _are_ missed! :hug:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Amazing...

now where are more pics of Julien?


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Yep, that's the one


I would love to get the Nikon AF-S 105mm f/2.8 VR Micro, but it's not in the budget right now.


----------

